
Google is building a 100kW radio transmitter at a spaceport and no one knows why - wanderingjew
http://hackaday.com/2016/03/02/google-is-building-a-100kw-radio-transmitter-at-a-spaceport-and-no-one-knows-why/
======
gct
ERP is the effective power in the mainlobe, so an omni antenna and a highly
direction one with the same ERP will sound as loud to their intended listener.
Those frequencies are used for terrestrial microwave backhauls. They're almost
certainly working on a system to connect disparate fiber networks via
microwave. Higher power means lower bit error rate after all.

------
walrus01
This is a typo or copy paste error. Based on the 52dbw EIRP it is a standard
FCC compliant 80 GHz FDD radio system (same family as bridgewave, e-band,
siklu, SIAE).

Actual electrical power consumed at the wall is probably <40W.

------
ratfacemcgee
well obviously its for "phase 2"...

([http://www.theonion.com/article/starbucks-to-begin-
sinister-...](http://www.theonion.com/article/starbucks-to-begin-sinister-
phase-two-of-operation-416))

------
pinewurst
Need to get busy with Project Tinfoil Hat

